# VSH or Hygienic Cordovan Queen Supplier



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Does anyone know of a bee queen supplier that offers cordovan queens with some VSH or hygienic traits?
Thanks.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Pendell apiaries has good hygenic behavior from their bees and they are either Cordovan or just light in color.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> Does anyone know of a bee queen supplier that offers cordovan queens with some VSH or hygienic traits?
> Thanks.


Hi,
VSH traits and "hygienic" traits are very different. Most breeders that use VSH stock in their breeding program are selecting bees that show VSH and possibly general hygienic traits as well.

Glenn Apiaries: http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/ could make you a Cordovan X VSH or a Cordovan X Minn Hygienic as well as the reciprocal crosses in an II queen.

Most of the breeders listed on Glenn Apiaries page that use his breeders, select for hygenic behavior: http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/queenproducers.html Less of them use Cordovan lines in their program.

Hope this helps.

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys for your answers. I should have been clearer. I meant a cordovan queen that has VSH traits, not necessarily hygienic. I will give Pendell a call, I noticed their ad in the American Bee Journal. Thanks again!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

adamf said:


> Hi,
> http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/queenproducers.html
> www.vpqueenbees.com


you know I have seen this page before but never noticed they don't have one supplier marked for the Carniolan line.

never mind,found it when I pick the bee line on the site, but I do see that Glenn's are not selling Russian queens any more, http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/russian.html


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

you know I have seen this page before but never noticed they don't have one supplier marked for the Carniolan line.


I am selling Carniolan doughter queens that I graft off the breeder queens that Tom and Suki sell me.
Ernie


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

BEES4U said:


> you know I have seen this page before but never noticed they don't have one supplier marked for the Carniolan line.
> 
> 
> I am selling Carniolan doughter queens that I graft off the breeder queens that Tom and Suki sell me.
> Ernie


well they don't show it on that page, but when you click on Carniolan queens that then show a couple, look at lower section of this link, you are listed Ernie
http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/carniolan.html


----------



## Tuttle (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know how Cordovan's stand heat I live in the Imperial Valley and it gets to about 120degrees here.

Alot of our naturally mated bees tend to have AHB traits so we try to requeen hot hives normally with Italians just to diluate the population a bit.

If Cordovan's can't stand the heat does anyone know of a VSH italian supplier for package bees/ naturally mated queens. Not looking for breeder queens. I saw the list on the site also I am more or less asking for a place that someone has tried and liked.

Thanks


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

It is my understanding that Cordovan is an Italian bee. Only the color is changed.


----------



## bdrowe (Feb 25, 2008)

As far as I know Koehnen in CA does hygienic testing. They ship queens.
www.koehnen.com
If you're local in NJ you could also pick them up from me.
douglasfarm.net

I think Koehnen is one of the starters of the Cordovan varriation of the Italian. They have a very large population.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Do not over-look
Wootons Golden Italians
Ernie


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

I bought a cordovan queen from Koehnen's in the summer of 2008. That hive took off like crazy despite her being introduced sometime in late July of that year. They wintered well, actually, she had filled the two deeps completely with bees and brood the first time I checked the hive in March of '09. So I added two supers, in March, in Indiana! Talk about March madness!

By mid to late April it was clear that hive was heading for serious swarming, despite two deeps and three supers at this point, which were all pretty much full of bees. I took three frames with the queen and moved her to a new stand. The original hive raised a new queen and continued to produce like crazy. I think I harvested a total of six supers from that hive, despite the fact that we had one of the worst summers for bees here. I also gave a queenless nuc a frame of eggs from the Koehnen queen in July. The last time I checked in late November, the orginal marked Koehnen queen was still alive and laying well, plus her two daughters are doing well and are heading pretty calm and productive hives. I a very satisfied with Koehnen's queen (I know, one makes a lousy statistic). I didn't know they test for hygienic behavior. I wish they also had some varroa tolerant or resistant traist as well. I may contcat them and inquire about that.

I didn't know Whooton's, glad you pointed them out.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

BEES4U said:


> Do not over-look
> Wootons Golden Italians
> Ernie


Hey Ernie - I tried a search for them, but couldn't find anything. Do they go by a different name? Might you have a link for them?


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Try *Wooten's* for corect spelling. Website : Wootensgoldenqueens.com. Very nice to work with.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Thanks MABee, that made a difference... lol


----------

